
Recruiters are scraping your email from Slack - Peroni
http://anara.fr/slack-scraping-session/
======
throwaway846657
Isn't this data already available? Does the js snippet change something about
that?

~~~
jjeaff
No, I have been annoyed that slack doesn't show email addresses, even for
people within my own organization.

